# Baby only nursing on one side?



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

My question is if I find that the kids are only nursing on one side and I have to help get the milk out, do I need to use a teat dip? What is safe to use because they will be back with the babies. The kids are two days old.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't , when I milk while kids are on moms I just use antibacterial face wipes. A good wash with warm water and an antibacterial soap thats rinsed afterwards will be sufficient.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I use baby wipes. I have to milk out of one side when the doe only has a single baby. They always seem to use just one side.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Last night I put the babies in a pen separate from the moms. I milked one pint from each doe this morning. I only milked one side because the babies still only will nurse from the other one. So I hope I will eventually get two pints from each goat when babies are weaned. I'm so excited because I didn't think that they would give me that much.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Just a suggestion..had a doe where the kid only nursed on one side as well...put teat tape on the side they are nursing from and force them to drink from the other side then pull the teat tape off every other day or so and you will see the kids start to utilize both sides eventually. As for a teat dip I have been using the Fias Co farm mix (bleach, water, and dawn) for about 7 years now and have never had a problem...good luck


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I did the samething that apachedowns did. Taped one side an the babies after one night started sucking both sides after the tape was gone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pick "one" kid..the same kid every time and train.. to that ignored teat...
every time you see that kid trying to nurse from the wrong teat... put that kid on that ignored teat.... eventually..that kid.. will claim that teat...may take a little time but... it works for me..... :wink:


----------

